# Lews baitcaster reel repair



## taylorek (Apr 20, 2019)

Is there anyone in the area that does repairs on Lews? I have a baitcaster that a friend gave me because it is no longer working. I figured I'd take a lot and see if I could get it back in operating condition. I have no idea what is wrong with it. Seems like it is missing a part inside. It's only a $100 reel, but I figure if it's a quick fix it would be worth a try.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

contact oceanmaster or pompano joe. They can fix any reel


----------

